# jc higgins exhaust bike question



## El Roth (Aug 4, 2013)

ive always liked those bikes.. is it a color flow bike but different tank?? any exhaust only stuffs on it? school me please. =)


----------



## OldRider (Aug 4, 2013)

I believe the first year they had real metal exhausts on the tank, after that the exhausts became decals. I would think the real value is in the ones with the metal exhaust.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 4, 2013)

*Exhaust ports*

In 1950 higgins deluxe had 4 exhaust rings.In 1951 the higgins regal deluxe had 4 red reflectors around rings.The 1951 special deluxe had 3 jet tubes enameled on tank.The higgins book shows no model with the bolt on exhaust ports,not even shown as a higgins accessary so they must have been a after market item


----------



## El Roth (Aug 4, 2013)

so the headers were just aftermarket item from other company?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 4, 2013)

I have one of the metal exhaust pipe models, original paint black and red, the only color it came in.
To my knowledge, this model never appeared in a Sears Roebuck catalog and was available in 1953 (SN dating), preceded by a couple of years of the enameled version (having a different, earlier frame and tank).
So, could have been a store model only and was short lived, possibly replaced by the Jetflow model moving forward.
It is a rare bike...only 1 of 2 postwar bikes I have in my collection.
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 4, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-195...icycle-tank-pipes-/350585615274#ht_3870wt_679    Looks familiar,i think i seem this at t-town in someones van.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## El Roth (Aug 5, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I have one of the metal exhaust pipe models, original paint black and red, the only color it came in.
> To my knowledge, this model never appeared in a Sears Roebuck catalog and was available in 1953 (SN dating), preceded by a couple of years of the enameled version (having a different, earlier frame and tank).
> So, could have been a store model only and was short lived, possibly replaced by the Jetflow model moving forward.
> It is a rare bike...only 1 of 2 postwar bikes I have in my collection.
> ...




wow..that one is sweet!!! had to ask..i doubt it but..is it available??  also there's a tank on eBay right now.. i admit..i am tempted.. the paint on it is wrong but seller did say its a repaint..other issue this one doesn't have the horn switch/button?  weren't there supposed to be a horn? 

 since they are so rare..i guess i will have to build one from scratch..perhaps start with the tank on eBay?  unless scrubbinrims can be so kind and sell me his.. lol.. hint.  btw thanks for sharing and feedbacks!


----------



## filmonger (Aug 5, 2013)

*the Bay*

Does this one look like a Legit Higgens with exhaust?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271246934520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks.
I actually took the best parts from two of these bicycles and is correct and original down to the allstate w/w tires and optional red licorice JC Higgins pedals.
As far as it being for sale... if the right offer comes in at the right time, I would consider letting it go with an emphasis on the right time being when I need the money for some other bike I could not afford otherwise.
It would not be cheap (although significantly less than bbc bikes), but the best never is.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 5, 2013)

filmonger said:


> Does this one look like a Legit Higgens with exhaust?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271246934520?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Absolutely not and undoubtedly built with repop exhaust pipes being that the seller had another custom with a similar exhaust pipe on it, neither had the correct tank, all for show.
Chris


----------



## El Roth (Aug 6, 2013)

how about this one? no holes for a horn? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300944717848


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2013)

That is an original tank being sold by the one and only Leon Dixon!
Chris


----------



## John (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Jimmy,
The difference is in the serial number. I think the manifold bike serial has a 307 , if I remember right. I will check mine and see. The tanks are the same as the regular Higgins tank but with the manifolds attached. So if it has been painted you could not tell the difference between the two. The value is in the original painted tank. The repo exhaust looks like the real ones but with no chrome. The bike only shows up in the parts catalog for one year. So I have been told. I saved my original painted tank and painted a regular tank for my restored bike.






John


----------



## El Roth (Aug 9, 2013)

oh man those are yours? john..i saw it on google..didnt know it was yours..i was drooling on that picture...killer job!!!! it makes me want one much more....anyone???


----------

